# Fat Washer



## tel (Nov 22, 2009)

I made mention of this on Zee's engine thread a few days back, but when I went to get a pic I couldn't find the big washer, so 'ad to make another one. Pretty self explanatory really, with a big washer on the back of either of my home made collet blocks (MT2) the block becomes its own vise stop.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 22, 2009)

I meant to ask last time...how did you make the collet blocks? In particular, how did you keep it square and true to the collet's center?

Thanks.

Thinking about your 'auto-stop'...with my purchased collets, once the nut is nearly fully engaged, there's still a good 3/32 or more available before it gets to the block. Could a strip of metal with a large enough hole be put there (between the nut and block) and extended out enough to be used as a stop? How thick should something like that be? I suspect it should be made of steel?


----------

